# these all cover a skyline gtr



## turbosnail (Nov 18, 2007)

A Plan 08450 711234 
Adrian Flux Japanese Imports 0870 0777888 
Hyperformance 0208 9393949 
I & S Osbourne & Sons 0208 3886000 
Jap Sure 0870 2420800 
MCE 0870 9090911 
Tett Hamilton 01275 792270
THB Egger Lawson / Competition Insurance 01159 415255
Zenith Insurance 0870 7772002


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Which one is the best for, agreed value, or replace like for like, at good yearly premium rates??


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Pupsi*

Take a look down this thread, several of the above fall a little.... short.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/86298-years-quest-decent-car-insurance.html

Turbosnail, no disrespect intended. They will insure but the depths of cover are open to debate.


----------



## turbosnail (Nov 18, 2007)

sorry pupsi cant help yah
im going for a trade insurance covers bikes cars and comercial , not that great on depth or cover but it works out alot cheaper for me 
currently have a yzf r1 a cabstar shogun and soon a gtr + selling the shogun and getting a vectra di run about 
cheers


----------

